# crab id please



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Found this little guy in my tank after adding live rocks in, guess he is my first of many hitchhikers. Now is this thing good or bad for my tank? 

Thanks


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

All crabs are opportunistic, in that they will eat whatever they can. 
Yours is a little evil looking, lol.
Google emerald crab, although I don't believe he is that. I was at JL aquatics recently and they had emeralds that were nearly that colour, not the regular green ones.
If you have a sump, I would banish him there. Otherwise, bring him to an LFS and they will let you know. 
Personally, I would put him into the sump and feed him scraps once a week


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Aye, the rule of most hitchhiker crabs are they are evil. I left one in, he was fine with corals. But once I added inverts, he destroyed all the legs and a claw of one emerald crab, a claw off an anenome shrimp, and a couple legs off another emerald crab.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok thanks. Good thing i took him out then. =D


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

What's his approx size? I might be able to take him if you don't want him.


----------

